# New Phrag.



## jacqi (Jan 26, 2015)

Ok. If you could add One new phrag. from Windy Hill Garden which one
would it be and why.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 26, 2015)

Phrag (warscewiczianum 'Windy Hill' x China Dragon 'Windy Hill' AM/AOS)


----------



## jacqi (Jan 26, 2015)

Good Choice but, I have it.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 26, 2015)

D'allesandroi, if it's confirmed species and not a jersey (but leave one for me!)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2015)

They have a lot of nice crosses that are not listed. 
I would get Mem. Anne Stuckey - pearcei x Silver Eagle! - 
Or even Silver Eagle - schlimii x czerwiakowianum - Nice light pastel Phrags.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2015)

i ended up buying a d'alessandroi and an elizabeth castle. did you end up buying anything or were just curious?


----------



## troy (Mar 5, 2015)

Ehanes has your warscisianum x china dragon bloomed?


----------

